# My son Bruno!



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow Bruno and you are doing excellent work. He is very handsome and a smart boy.


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you! This fun crazy boy is my everything


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nicely done and a handsome boy too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good work! Bruno is such a sweetie!


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/AsJ8jVfHPo8

Sorry about that, you should be able to see it now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, you did great job with him. Such a sweet boy and love his name.

BTW I can't watch second video, I think you have to change settings.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, very nice work! You have a good friend there. BTW, the fetch video is asking for a password to view it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a smart little guy Bruno is, great job training him.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He's doing great - you're doing a wonderful job with him. By the way, he's adorable.


----------

